# Die aktuelle Uhrzeit zurückgeben lassen



## freakyBOi (13. Jan 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe folgende Methode geschrieben mit der ich die aktuelle Uhrzeit als String zurückgeben möchte.


```
public String now(){
    	GregorianCalendar gc = new GregorianCalendar();
    	
    	SimpleDateFormat format_time_now = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm");
    	return format_time_now.format(gc.getTime());
    }
```

Leider bekomme ich die  Uhrzeit immer nur eine Stunde zu früh.
z.B. wenn 19 Uhr ist bekomme ich 18 Uhr zurück.
Ich schätze mal das liegt daran, dass wir gerade Winterzeit haben, aber wie kann ich es realisieren, dass ich immer die richige Uhrzeit bekomme, egal ob gerade winter- oder sommerzeit ist???


----------



## Network (13. Jan 2011)

Ähm, vieleicht mit

```
Date date = new Date();
gc.setDate( date );
```
?

Also Java nimmt normalerweise die Systemzeit deines PCs... das es nicht so ist kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Jan 2011)

Was passiert denn bei

```
GregorianCalendar gc = new GregorianCalendar(TimeZone.getTimeZone("Europe/Berlin"));
```

???:L


----------



## freakyBOi (13. Jan 2011)

hab beide Varianten ausprobiert und es hat beides nicht funktioniert, d.h. ich habe immer noch dasselbe Problem wie davor.

Vll liegt es ja auch an meinem PC (aber hier wird mir die richtige Uhrzeit angezeigt)...


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Jan 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert das:

```
import java.util.*;
import java.text.*;

public class Time {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    DateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm");
    System.out.println(formatter.format(new Date()));
  }
}
```


----------

